# Hear Ye-Hear Ye!  Our Newest OTBS Member



## Dutch (Mar 24, 2009)

Every once in a while someone comes along that has a special impact on our lives. When someone steps forward and volunteers their skill and knowledge they should be recognised for their contribution even when they are not seeking any recognition. I am putting an option on this part of the OTBS Nomination Criteria- _"Special Nominations to the OTBS are made by the Moderators and/or Admin. This nomination is made in recognition of a member’s Outstanding contributions to SMF." _

Without a doubt, bmudd14474 has put forth a serious amount of time and effort in resurrecting SMF from the big crash; then making the transition from the old server to the new and then working out all the quirks and bugs that have popped up. Although Brian still has some work to do, we feel (Jerry and me) that Brian is very deserving of this special OTBS honor. Brian is also the first to receive the special nomination.

So without further delay, I induct bmudd14474 into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke with Roster No.  OTBS #161.

Please join me in welcoming Brian into the Circle of Knights and Knightesses.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations bmudd14474, now you know what it feels like to be enducted into the Rock-N-Roll Hall of Fame, but even better!
A little pic I threw together for you and all the other OTBS members.

Nothing special but I had a few more than a few drinks and figured this was a good way to show my respect to all the members of the OTBS and all the other wonderful members of this site who help to make this world a smokier place.

Hope this shows up well enough...


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 24, 2009)

congratulations B, A well deserved honor I'd say!


----------



## meowey (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats and thanks!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## sixpack (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats B …isn’t it nice to see a post with your name that doesn’t require fixing something.


----------



## bassman (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations, Brian!  The recognition is well deserved.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 24, 2009)

congrats for sure!!


----------



## fired up (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations Brian!


----------



## salmonclubber (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations Brian


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 24, 2009)

Absolutely a much deserved recognition. I raise my glass to you sir!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations, a well deserved honor!


----------



## grothe (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats Brian, and thanks for all your hard work!!


----------



## azrocker (Mar 24, 2009)

I know it must have been taxing getting the site back up. Thanks for all you do. Congrats!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations and thanks for all your hard work!!


----------



## jdt (Mar 24, 2009)

yep yep, well deserved


----------



## mikey (Mar 24, 2009)

_*Congrats to you Brian for your well deserved honor.  You have done a magnificent job of pulling SMF thru a terrible storm.  It's much appreciated on this end and also by the rest of the members here. *_


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations Brian, we know you may have worked harder than some to get knighthood, but then it's all good..


----------



## dingle (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats, bmudd! Well deserved for sure!


----------



## ronp (Mar 24, 2009)

Well deserved.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations Brian! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You've worked very hard for SMF and definitely deserve the honor.  Thanks again for all your hard work!


----------



## erain (Mar 24, 2009)

Say Brian, everytime i bring this post up the site locks up LMAO!!!!! congrats i know you have put a ton of time into this and prolly dont hear much about whats going good and get more grief about things which aint...  

congrats Brian!!! Welcome to the knighthood!!!


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 24, 2009)

As Mr. Burns would say...  *"Excellent....!"*


----------



## pignit (Mar 24, 2009)

*WoooooHoooooo!*
*




*


----------



## daboys (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats Brian. You earned this one big time! Nice job, and welcome to the OTBS.


----------



## ddave (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats, Brian.

And thanks for your dedication to SMF.

Dave


----------



## dono (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks so much for all you did to get us up and running again bmudd14474


----------



## gnubee (Mar 24, 2009)

This is very well deserved and I applaude Dutch and Jerry for a great Idea! 

Brian, what can I say but way to go buddy. You deserve this and then some.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 25, 2009)

WOW,  First off thank you everyone. I never imagined being bestowed such a honor for helping out with the site. I had hoped some day to get in with the value of my Q and help provided to others.  That being said Again Thank you all for the congratulations. I wish I could talk more but I have more stuff to fix.


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 25, 2009)

Dutch - nice addition to the rules of gaining OTBS membership. 

Brian - way to go, buddy. Thanks for all the work you've done to help get SMF back on track.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

Congratulations and thanks for your time

Ed


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Mar 25, 2009)

Can't thank you enough for helping get the site back!  Congrats!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 25, 2009)

Brian, you pulled us back together, and that wouldn't have happened without your talents. Thanks for putting your skills to work here. Congratulations on the OTBS membership! You've earned it, man!

Eric


----------



## Dutch (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, it's not really an addition to the rules as that has been there all along. It's just that nobody has stepped up to the plate so I could dust it off and use it til now. And who better to apply that rule to than Brian?


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 26, 2009)

Outstanding!  Nuf said.


----------



## davenh (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats Brian...well deserved


----------



## monty (Mar 28, 2009)

Congratulations, Brian and a great big heapin' THANK YOU!

The honor bestowed upon you comes well deserved and hard earned.

Cheers!


----------



## huskersmokeman (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations...and thanks for getting/keeping us up and running.  We REALLY appreciate the effort!


----------

